# Hyperion CE-R



## ernsanada (Jul 20, 2007)

Does anybody have or know anything about this light, Hyperion CE-R.

Looks like a Jet Beam CL-E but use a CR123A or 16340 Battery.

Twistie.

Has the same UI.

Type III Hard Anodize.

$27.00 + $3.00 shipping.

Sold by Super Tactical, http://www.supertactical.com/unlimitshop/product_info.php?cPath=1_34&products_id=93


----------



## Nake (Jul 20, 2007)

That does have JETBeam characteristics. Nice looking light.


----------



## bspofford (Jul 21, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> Does anybody have or know anything about this light, Hyperion CE-R.
> 
> Looks like a Jet Beam CL-E but use a CR123A or 16340 Battery.
> 
> ...


I ordered one this morning and will let you know what I think about it when it arrives. My last shipment from Supertactical took about three weeks to get to me.


----------



## audioman (Jul 21, 2007)

It is design and made by the same CL-E manufactory


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks very nice! Looking forward to the review.


----------



## LightScene (Jul 21, 2007)

The modes are the same as the P1D-CE. If this one works on all modes with a 16340, then it's the new king, especially at half the price of a Fenix.


----------



## daywalker (Jul 21, 2007)

I just ordered one today. I will post info if i receive it before my holiday trip next sunday.


----------



## Geode (Jul 21, 2007)

I just ordered one too, and will post comments after taking it for a test drive. Price shipped was $32, pretty darned reasonable if the light is as advertised.


----------



## SunnyQueensland (Jul 22, 2007)

*Hyperion Multi-level 140 lumen OP Flashlight $35 (PICS) Anyone have one?*

Does anyone have any first hand comments on one of these flashlights? (edit; It has been pointed out to me by a fellow CPF member that they are even cheaper here with worldwide postage for only $3.00) Seems like a pretty good deal. I like the OP reflector myself.

Specs from Lighthounds site...


*Hyperion CE-R Cree LED Flashlight *

1xCR123 battery - 5 Levels 
New Cree LED Flashlight, excellent fit and finish, 5 levels including strobe and SOS. 
*Features: *
Using Cree P4 LED and reflector, fixed focus
Surface: *Type III hard anodized* finish, highly durable
5 Output Levels: 60 lumens -> 30 lumens -> *140* lumens -> Strobe(15Hz) -> SOS
Water-resistant 10 meters
Uses one CR123A or RCR123 Rechargeable battery
Reliable twist switch
Size - 6.9cm L, 2cm diameter
Weight: 35 g (excluding batteries)
LED: CREE 7090 XR-E
Reflector: *orange peel finish*
Body: T6061 aluminum CNC processing, HA III Natural finish
Voltage: *0.8V - 4.2V*
Flat bottom for Tailstand


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Hyperion Multi-level 140 lumen OP Flashlight $35 (PICS) Anyone have one?*

I posted this on a thread yesterday, https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/170066


----------



## swxb12 (Jul 22, 2007)

Gosh that's beautiful. Can't wait for the initial reviews...!


----------



## SunnyQueensland (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Hyperion Multi-level 140 lumen OP Flashlight $35 (PICS) Anyone have one?*



ernsanada said:


> I posted this on a thread yesterday, https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/170066



 That will teach me to do a search before creating a new topic. Thanks.


----------



## AWGD8 (Jul 22, 2007)

Pls. post a review once you guys get the light. I do like the design.

P4 Cree? I wonder if this light is modder friendly?

Does a P4 cree has a better tint than Q2 or Q5 ? 

I`m gonna get this light if the review is +.:thumbsup:


----------



## mmmflashlights (Jul 23, 2007)

Of course I find this light a couple days after I ordered a Jetbeam CL-E...

Looks good, and I'm assuming that it's very similar to a CL-E with more output on high.


----------



## RebelXTNC (Jul 23, 2007)

I ordered one from Super Tactical on Sunday night. I had tried to order from Lighthound but adding it to my shopping cart indicated they didn't have enough to fill my quantity of one...
Hopefully it won't take too long to arrive and I'll give my impressions then. The machining certainly looks cool in the pictures!


----------



## datiLED (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow... just saw this thread and pulled the trigger. 

If they made a CR2 light with a head the size of the CL-E, it would be my ideal light. It would have to accept primary and rechargeable cells, of course.


----------



## mmmflashlights (Jul 23, 2007)

datiLED said:


> Wow... just saw this thread and pulled the trigger.
> 
> If they made a CR2 light with a head the size of the CL-E, it would be my ideal light. It would have to accept primary and rechargeable cells, of course.


 
Even better yet, they should just update the circuit of the CL-E to properly handle 3.7V batteries, then they can sell CR2 and 2 AA battery tubes. I suppose you could even make CR123 and 18650 tubes, but it would look odd and be overly complicated because of their width. 

This Hyperion light lists support from 1.0-4.2V, if that's actually true then I hope they can also handle AA cells and boost the voltage for them. Having a AA tube would be nice, but if it supports AA and they don't sell a tube I might try making one for it.


----------



## regulator (Jul 23, 2007)

That is a really nice looking light! I like the small no nonsense form factor. If it has a decent regulator/converter it will be a killer light. I think this will be one to add to the collection. However, I like the Jetbeam remember last mode feature and wonder if this has it. 

I also wonder if the Cr123 Jetbeam that is supposed to come out is not almost the exact same light since there seems to be a lot of copycat of the type of jetbeam lights (a lot of similar offerings from DX). Looking forward to reviews.


----------



## NA8 (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks great. That nice looking checkering is what people want for a good grip.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jul 23, 2007)

AWGD8 said:


> Pls. post a review once you guys get the light. I do like the design.
> 
> P4 Cree? I wonder if this light is modder friendly?
> 
> ...



Hiya, the P4 bin is mostly related to output intensity. The Q bins being brighter, followed by the as yet unavailable R bins.
Tints have a seperate bin code which are usually something like WO or HO. They didn't specify the tint so it could be anything.

Take this image from their site for example. Its a reel of Q2 bin in WC tint.
According to the chromaticity chart, the WC tint should give a pure white with some variations of slightly cool cyan tint.
However, I just received one of their UltraFire Alpha C1 (review up soon) with these LEDs, and the tint is actually kinda warm/yellow.
So I'm not sure if they are really using WC tint emitters in these.


----------



## chanamasala (Jul 24, 2007)

$29 + 3 now. They hooked me with it too. Looks great.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 24, 2007)

The picture of this light really appeals to me. I might have to pull the trigger too.....and what a nice looking beam!


----------



## bombelman (Jul 24, 2007)

:lolsign:

I thought it was a Hyperion CE-R(ebel)
Pinch me when we get there . . .


----------



## Lone Wolf and Cub (Jul 24, 2007)

I had to try one as well. Good thing this $3 worldwide...


----------



## windsor (Jul 24, 2007)

*pictures*

Hi, guys, just let everybody know there are pictures on the floowing link
http://www.shoudian.com/dispbbs.php?...36352&skin =0

it's a Chinese version CPF forum.

They mentioned it looks like the old version CL-E circuit (75Hz PWM),
current draw on high 1.7A, hot

same 2 hole alignment issue as CL-E.


----------



## mmmflashlights (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: pictures*



windsor said:


> Hi, guys, just let everybody know there are pictures on the floowing link
> http://www.shoudian.com/dispbbs.php?...36352&skin =0
> 
> it's a Chinese version CPF forum.
> ...


 
Wonderful... Wish I knew that before my order, I made the assumption that with a new flashlight, they wouldn't be so stupid as to revert to an older, crappier circuit. I'll probably be selling mine as soon as I get it. :duh2:

Anything else relevant that you could translate for us regarding the light? Thanks


----------



## windsor (Jul 24, 2007)

Another link
http://www.shoudian.com/dispbbs.php?boardid=62&id=36248&replyid=70061&skin=1

It's from a forum dealer.

One difference I noticed from http://www.supertactical.com/unlimitshop/product_info.php?products_id=93

is the modes:
supertactical : 5 Output Levels: 60 lumens -> 30 lumens (1hrs) -> 140 lumens -> Strobe(15Hz) -> SOS 

shoudian: 80 lumens (2H) -> 20 lumens (20H)-> 140 lumens (1H, not for long time use) -> Strobe (15Hz) -> Standby (flash low every 10 seconds)

so they could be different.

other info: 0.5V to 4.2V, can remember last state


----------



## mmmflashlights (Jul 25, 2007)

windsor said:


> Another link
> http://www.shoudian.com/dispbbs.php?boardid=62&id=36248&replyid=70061&skin=1
> 
> It's from a forum dealer.
> ...


 
I know the older CL-E circuit has a beacon mode that sounds like what you described (standby/low flash), and the newer version does not. Maybe there are two versions. I can say one thing though, running at near 1.7a is unacceptable IMO, and would mean a pretty short runtime and a very hot light. I figured that it would be runtimes relatively close to the CL-E, but that's what I get for assuming that they have a clue on how to design a light.

I saw this on the third page - 16340就很宽.用nexlite拧紧的话.就很小了.应该是针对CR123A设计的.
电流是:0.55A 0.14A 1.60A XX XX 

So it looks like it's probably about .55a at medium, .14a on low, and 1.6a on high with an average rechargeable. So if that's right, you're looking at probably only about 20 minutes on high, a little over an hour on medium, and maybe 5 hours on low. :thumbsdow So much for my hopes that it was basically a 'CR123 CL-E'.


----------



## SunnyQueensland (Jul 25, 2007)

About the heat issue, I think *New strength* is spot on...

*CE-R Gao Liangdang electric current good terror 1.7A, no wonder gives off heat such fiercely.*


----------



## juplin (Jul 25, 2007)

1.7 A or 1.6A should be measured with full-powered 3.7V Li ion at battery side instead of emitter.
However, 3.0V primary CR123A, 3.0V regulated RCR123A, or 3.2V LiFePO4 RCR123A may be better choice for this "hot" CE-R.


----------



## mmmflashlights (Jul 25, 2007)

juplin said:


> 1.7 A or 1.6A should be measured with full-powered 3.7V Li ion at battery side instead of emitter.
> However, 3.0V primary CR123A, 3.0V regulated RCR123A, or 3.2V LiFePO4 RCR123A may be better choice for this "hot" CE-R.


 
Either way, that's a very high drain, too high. I'm also interested in how much it draws with a 3V battery, hopefully it's not so ridiculously high and is much more reasonable, but it's still disappointing how the circuit is running with a 3.7V battery.


----------



## nein166 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thats not the only place you can get one, plus the sale is over today

http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2892

Heres a place we all know


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jul 25, 2007)

Just got an email from supertactical regarding a change in the 5th mode.

The correct mode is 80 lumens (2hrs) -> 20 lumens (1hrs) -> 140 lumens (1hrs) -> Strobe(15Hz) -> Standby (flash low every 10 seconds)


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 25, 2007)

x2x3x2 said:


> Just got an email from supertactical regarding a change in the 5th mode.
> 
> The correct mode is 80 lumens (2hrs) -> 20 lumens (1hrs) -> 140 lumens (1hrs) -> Strobe(15Hz) -> Standby (flash low every 10 seconds)


 
I got the same mail. Have you noticed that the quoted runtimes for 20 lm and 140 lm are the same? :thinking:


----------



## Lone Wolf and Cub (Jul 25, 2007)

It looks kinda weird that correction....


> The Manufacturer to correct Hyperion CE-R..
> 
> NO 5 mods is not SOS..
> 
> The correct mode is 80 lumens (2hrs) -> 20 lumens (1hrs) -> 140 lumens (1hrs) -> Strobe(15Hz) -> Standby (flash low every 10 seconds)


----------



## Nake (Jul 25, 2007)

That's gotta be 11hrs for 20lm.


----------



## Weskix (Jul 25, 2007)

20 lumens is probably supposed to be 10 hours or something like that.


----------



## Lone Wolf and Cub (Jul 25, 2007)

This is from the tactical homepage....



> 5 Output Levels: 80 lumens (2hrs) -> 20 lumens (20hrs) -> 140 lumens (1hrs) -> Strobe(15Hz) -> Standby (flash low every 10 seconds)


----------



## el_vato (Jul 25, 2007)

I have emailed them and this is their reply (emphasis theirs)
*The light is 5-mode is regulated power supply:*

[FONT=新細明體]*5 Output Levels: 80 lumens (2hrs) -> 20 lumens (20hrs) -> 140 lumens (1hrs) -> Strobe(15Hz) -> Standby (flash low every 10 seconds) *[/FONT]

*



I think i made them mad by asking:*
"i just got the email about a change in the modes?
is it true that the runtimes are 1 hour, does this light have a regulated power supply? does this use PWM and if so at what Frequency?"

Do you think (hope



) that with the change in modes that it is not using the same electronics that the CL-E was using??


----------



## juplin (Jul 25, 2007)

mmmflashlights said:


> Either way, that's a very high drain, too high. I'm also interested in how much it draws with a 3V battery, hopefully it's not so ridiculously high and is much more reasonable, but it's still disappointing how the circuit is running with a 3.7V battery.


According to shoudian forum, current draw with 3.7V battery at LED side was estimated at 1.3A, while current draw with 3.0V battery at LED side was estimated at 1.1A.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jul 25, 2007)

Yup, it sure does seem like the original (V1.0) C-LE.
Probably the surest way to find out is when we actualy have these in hand and test them 
Anyone got shipping confirmation yet?


----------



## mmmflashlights (Jul 25, 2007)

juplin said:


> According to shoudian forum, current draw with 3.7V battery at LED side was estimated at 1.3A, while current draw with 3.0V battery at LED side was estimated at 1.1A.


 
So probably closer to 30 minutes runtime with a 3V battery. They could have just released a slightly brighter CL-E running on with a 3/3.7V battery, utilizing the more efficient circuit that the higher voltage battery allows and giving similar runtimes, yet they apparently choose to use some crappy, older circuit instead. :sigh:


----------



## meuge (Jul 25, 2007)

mmmflashlights said:


> yet they apparently choose to use some crappy, older circuit instead. :sigh:



It's easier to use a copy of a Fenix circuit, then to design your own.


----------



## evanlocc (Jul 26, 2007)

meuge said:


> It's easier to use a copy of a Fenix circuit, then to design your own.




Absolutely ! But as long as it do the job.


----------



## ensile (Jul 26, 2007)

arrrgh, i didnt read this till today, 1 day too late for the sale, man that's a sweet light..


----------



## SunnyQueensland (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone know if these have shipped yet? I don't have any confirmed time of delivery.

If this light is indeed up around the 140lumen arena then I think I will have to sell my Jetbeam C-LE, Yellow SF G2 and probably my JET-u... I need to fund the purchase of a new Novatac 120P and will EDC both of these... I will use the Hyperion CE-R to knock about with (in my pocket) and the Novatac for emergency situations. (in my work bag) :twothumbs


----------



## nanotech17 (Jul 27, 2007)

$30 for mine -
Destination - Malaysia
The item left Hong Kong for its destination on 27-Jul-2007


----------



## x923x (Jul 27, 2007)

Ordered one yesterday, but still pending. Hopefully it'll get processed on Monday and then maybe shipped by the end of next week.

*Order History*




07/26/2007 Pending


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jul 28, 2007)

Just got mine today, will post review soon.
In the mean time, here's a pic of the package.
Includes the same accessories as the JETBeam C-LE. Initial impression of fit and finish are also identical to the C-LE.

Running 16340 cells, brightness on high is about 70% compared to the Fenix P1 CE Q2.

Modes: Medium>Low>High>Strobe>Beacon
(Note that this is slightly different from the C-LE V1.0 which in fact has 6 modes, including the S.O.S. before beacon mode)


----------



## nanotech17 (Jul 28, 2007)

yummy!


----------



## regulator (Jul 28, 2007)

Great X2X3X2,

Can't wait for your review. This light looks really nice and compact. I looked and my Jetbeam CLE and it appears the head diameter could actually fit on a CR123 tube such as with the Hyperion. The Jetbeam AA tube actually tapers down to fit the AA cell. I like how the Hyperion is all the same diameter and has a no-nonsense look.

I just hope the circuit is decent and offers good runtime.


----------



## patycake57 (Jul 28, 2007)

Does it have a spring or a nub for the negative battery contact? I've vowed never to buy a nub flashlight because it can dent the battery. Thanks


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jul 28, 2007)

Sorry to say, there's no spring on the contacts. Just like the JETBeams.

I do agree that the design of the Fenix L0 is the way to go for twisties, the reduces battery rattle at the same time.

regulator,

Yup the tubes are interchangeable between the C-LE/CE-R 
Not much difference if you'r using li-ion cells since 16340 and 14500 have about the same capacities.
But here's the best bit. The CE-R's circuit works perfectly on 1.5v/1.2v AA celsl too! 

Runtime is pretty bad on 16340/CR123 from tests so far.
Doing runtimes on AA in C-LE body now, hope it will be better.

FYI: The PWM used seems to be the same frequency used as the V1.2 C-LE too.


----------



## nanotech17 (Jul 28, 2007)

i dented mine in CL-E V.1 on 2 of my sanyo 2700mah


----------



## 1MillionCandlePOWER (Jul 28, 2007)

Few questions about this: when you review

Is the twisty chezzy: bad gap between head and end.
Brightness compared to Fenix p1 CREE?

thanks


----------



## mmmflashlights (Jul 29, 2007)

x2x3x2 said:


> Sorry to say, there's no spring on the contacts. Just like the JETBeams.
> 
> I do agree that the design of the Fenix L0 is the way to go for twisties, the reduces battery rattle at the same time.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the updates, I'm looking forward to your review. I suspected that they may sell a AA tube at some point since it lists the circuit as working from 1-4.2V. Finding out that it actually fits the CLE tube is even better.

I'm just dissapointed in how hard it's driving the 3.7V batteries, of course I'm sure everyone's tired of me repeating that in this thread already but it sounds like it may be pushing things too far beyond the limits of the battery, LED, and heatsinking ability of the body, not to mention poor runtime. I was really hoping for a slightly improved CLE with fairly similar runtimes, just making more efficient use of the higher voltage battery, not a hand-burning, LED-cooking, poor runtime device. Maybe I'll just have to skip using 3.7V batteries and stick to 3V primaries (naturally I had already ordered several rechargeables for this light).

The PWM possibly being faster is good news, as it was said to be the slower PWM on the chinese forum I believe. I'm also very curious about whether or not it's going to be reasonably possible to get to the LED for upgrading to a Q5, etc. Ok, enough gripes from me for now, maybe I'll end up liking it despite the drawbacks.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Another update:

Just finished runtime test on AA on high.
Good news, the CE-R's circuit provides about 25% more output and slightly longer runtime compared to the C-LE V1.2 
Hopefully this will make up for the bad performace on lithiums/li-ions. All's not lost!


----------



## mmmflashlights (Jul 29, 2007)

x2x3x2 said:


> Another update:
> 
> Just finished runtime test on AA on high.
> Good news, the CE-R's circuit provides about 25% more output and slightly longer runtime compared to the C-LE V1.2
> Hopefully this will make up for the bad performace on lithiums/li-ions. All's not lost!


 
That's great news. :twothumbs Hopefully they plan on carrying a tube for a AA, maybe 2 AA as well. I ordered both lights so I'll have the tube, but obviously not everyone has both lights. 

How does the hotspot size and overall beam compare between the CLE and CE-R reflectors?


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jul 29, 2007)

The hotspot of the CE-R is slightly larger than C-LE, with a softer less defined corona.


----------



## andrewlai2 (Jul 30, 2007)

x2x3x2 said:


> The hotspot of the CE-R is slightly larger than C-LE, with a softer less defined corona.


I already have a Hyperion CE-R and i Feel brighter
than P1D or CLE..:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nanotech17 (Jul 30, 2007)

where is mine? 
this local post office is slow :sick2:


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 30, 2007)

andrewlai2 said:


> I already have a Hyperion CE-R and i Feel brighter
> than P1D or CLE..:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 
Hi, welcome to CPF, may the light be always upon you!

Now, why don't you share with us some of your recent bliss and tell us about your new Hyperion. It seems that we shall have to wait for a few more days before we can see by ourselves.


----------



## kanarie (Jul 30, 2007)

Now $32 instead of the initial $27 
I hate it when they increase the price


----------



## regulator (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info X2X3X2. Looking forward to your detail review. 

I am disappointed in the low runtime information on CR123. It almost seems as if the circuit was not designed for 3 volt opertation - at least it was not designed well to take into consideration the limitations of what a small battery can output.

I hope that when Jetbeam comes out with their version (I suspect the physical aspect will be very similar for some reason) that the circuit works better with a CR123 cell. I also really like the "memory" mode they have.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jul 31, 2007)

Review up, enjoy


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 31, 2007)

Very good as usual, thanks a lot. :twothumbs

:goodjob:


Now more than before I am looking forward to receiving mine.


----------



## Nake (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the review! I have a DX X.V tube, I wonder if that will fit.


----------



## knot (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the review..That narrows it down to two

1. Hyperion - no
2. Ultrafire Rebel
3. Coast Lenser SSC

**oops. I mean three

4. CL1H 2.0
5. UltraFire Alpha C1 Q2

Never mind, I could go on all day adding lights I want............


----------



## mmmflashlights (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll probably be selling mine, not sure yet. The review looks decent, though not the light that I anticipated when I bought it - that's what I get for buying a light for the first time before anyone has had their hands on it. The review shows that it is outperformed by the CLE when comparing AA performance at each brightness level (I thought it had 25% more output, looks like about 25% less and poor performance on low). I also am curious about how hot it gets on high and medium, on high does it get to the point where it's uncomfortable to hold after several minutes? The smoothness of the threads sounds great, I received my CLE yesterday and I really like the light except for the grainy threading even after working with it for a long time, cleaning it, and buying silicone grease for it I still need two hands to switch modes or turn on/off, a definite drawback.


----------



## LightScene (Jul 31, 2007)

x2x3x2 thanks for the nice review/s.

This seems like a very nice light considering it's the size of a P1 with the functionality of a P1D-CE at half the price. Less efficient, sure, but that's not so bad if you're using rechargeables.


----------



## SunnyQueensland (Jul 31, 2007)

x2x3x2 said:


> Review up, enjoy



Good work... :thumbsup:

I think you do a great job at staying subjective with all the flashlights on the market these days. I guess a lot more pass through your hands than mine every week.

Thanks for all your effort. (even if I did purchase it before your review )


----------



## LightScene (Jul 31, 2007)

Question: If you put this light in low mode (or medium) and stand it on it's tail, is the flicker noticeable or annoying?


----------



## x2x3x2 (Aug 1, 2007)

mmm,
Sorry for the initial error, yes it's about 25% less compared to C-LE (when i just got it i must have got the heads mixed up, my bad)

LightScene,
When using as candle the PWM on low/medium isn't noticeable at all


----------



## Slfan (Aug 1, 2007)

LightScene said:


> x2x3x2 thanks for the nice review/s.
> 
> This seems like a very nice light considering it's the size of a P1 with the functionality of a P1D-CE at half the price. Less efficient, sure, but that's not so bad if you're using rechargeables.


 
the size of a P1 with the functionality of a P1D-CE at half the price and brighter than P1D-CE,very nice!:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## protein_man (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks *x2x3x2 *for your reviews so far, really enjoyed reading them all and I like your reviewing style. Well done, great work, keep it up. :twothumbs


----------



## nanotech17 (Aug 1, 2007)

got mine today.
Yahoo!!
really nice & solid 
and bright


----------



## nanotech17 (Aug 1, 2007)

hyperion CE-R (left) vs p1dce q5 (right)
http://shw.fotopages.com/15544664.html


----------



## mmmflashlights (Aug 1, 2007)

nanotech17 said:


> hyperion CE-R (left) vs p1dce q5 (right)
> http://shw.fotopages.com/15544664.html


 
So what's your impression of the light so far?


----------



## nanotech17 (Aug 1, 2007)

This Q5 runs cooler than i expected.It is so much cooler than P4 that i thought 
my thermal management is not working but actually it is working and this 
is good for the LED itself.
But the Hyperion CE-R anodized is a bit thin on mine if compare to P1DCE.
The P1DCE HAIII is very robust as i keep mine in my small pocket and it mix up
with coins and no scratch at all.But the Hyperion CE-R has got some minor scratch
on it while i try to attach the small split ring at the back of it.


----------



## bspofford (Aug 2, 2007)

Got my new Hyperion light yesterday, and I like it a lot. I have all the different variations of CLE and prefer the version with six modes including SOS and beacon which runs fine on 3.7V 14500 Li-ions. The Hyperion light is shorter while having the same head diameter as the CLE, so it seems smaller in my pocket. My 6-mode CLE is about the same brightness as the Hyperion when running both on 3.7V cells, but my CLE isn’t as bright as the Hyperion powered with only 1.2V NiMH or a 1.5V alkaline cells. The tint on my Hyperion is warm white whereas my CLE is cool to neutral white. I wish the UI were med>low>hi>SOS>beacon, but the current UI has strobe where I would like SOS. I have no use for strobe mode. The fit and finish is excellent, and the threads were smooth even before Nyogel. The memory function is cool since a little blip in the light tells you when the mode is memorized. I must admit that I was a little confused by the UI at first, and I tried to test the memory function by turning the light off for only a couple of seconds. Of course, it advanced to the next mode (as it should). I quickly learned that I had to leave the light off for more than a couple of seconds for the memory function to work. The low mode floody beam is nice around the house and in the yard at night, and I can advance it to high if necessary. Like all 1XAA and 1XCR123A lights, this one warms up quickly. All in all, it’s a nice little EDC.


----------



## el_vato (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for the review was getting a little worried there. ok I haven't gotten mine yet... anyways what is the chance of user upgrading .. does the head come apart?


el_vato


----------



## bspofford (Aug 2, 2007)

el_vato said:


> Thanks for the review was getting a little worried there. ok I haven't gotten mine yet... anyways what is the chance of user upgrading .. does the head come apart?
> 
> 
> el_vato


 
Someone else will have to answer this one for you. I haven't tried and don't plan to dissassemble it in the near future.


----------



## computerpro3 (Aug 3, 2007)

How long has it taken everyone to get their order? I ordered on August 24th and still have not even a shipping confirmation or tracking number. I am worried to say the least.


----------



## Gunnerboy (Aug 3, 2007)

I received an order update on 8/1 from SuperTactical that my Hyperion had finally shipped. I placed the order on 7/24 as well. The update also mentioned that there were 200 orders placed for this light.

G


----------



## Weskix (Aug 3, 2007)

I ordered on the 23rd and have not recieved any email or tracking info. I'm kinda hoping it just shows up soon in the mail.


----------



## bspofford (Aug 3, 2007)

Weskix said:


> I ordered on the 23rd and have not recieved any email or tracking info. I'm kinda hoping it just shows up soon in the mail.


 
My stuff from DX, Kai and SuperTactical usually takes about three weeks (if it is in stock). This is a great little light worth waiting for.


----------



## SunnyQueensland (Aug 3, 2007)

Hope this helps... This is an email they sent me the other day:

Order Number: 131
Detailed Invoice: http://www.supertactical.com/
Date Ordered: Monday 23 July, 2007

The comments for your order are
Sorry. My company is busy & other 200 pcs CE-R is arrival..
Shipped on 01.08.2007...
Thank U.....
receive about 5-7 days
Your order has been updated to the following status.
New status: Delivered
Please reply to this email if you have any questions.

Looks like I missed out on the first batch. I was kind of hoping it was almost here by now... :shrug:


----------



## x923x (Aug 4, 2007)

Weskix said:


> I ordered on the 23rd and have not recieved any email or tracking info. I'm kinda hoping it just shows up soon in the mail.



i ordered mine on 7/26 and my status still says "pending" so it looks like I missed the initial run too. I'm guessing mine will be a month or more away to make it to the east coast. oh well that's a good excuse to get more lights in the mean time!


----------



## Kilovolt (Aug 4, 2007)

I placed my order on July 26 and received a confirmation saying Order No. 188. After that no more news so I just sent them an email asking for the shipment date. :shakehead


----------



## Weskix (Aug 4, 2007)

I just got an email saying "sorry of late send" that it shipped and should be recieved in 5-8 days.


----------



## el_vato (Aug 5, 2007)

I also just got an email saying "sorry of late send" that it shipped and should be received in 5-8 days.

Order # is 160
Date Ordered: Wednesday 25 July, 2007

el_vato


----------



## RebelXTNC (Aug 5, 2007)

My order number was just a few away from SunnyQueensland and I got the same second e-mail about it finally shipping. I live in the eastern US, hopefully it will be here in the next few days.


----------



## cave dave (Aug 5, 2007)

Could this thread be about the actual light and not about *shipping*?

If you wanted it on time you should of ordered from Lighthound.


----------



## Nake (Aug 5, 2007)

cave dave said:


> If you wanted it on time you should of ordered from Lighthound.


 
I don't think Lighthound had them yet when people placed their orders. I know he didn't have them when I tried to place mine with him.


----------



## Illumination (Aug 5, 2007)

Not sure if Lighthound has them in stock, but he does have on website - definitely a better place to order - even if you have to wait.

If you have a question or issue, Lighthound will actually return your email or pick up your call. It's been six days since I contacted Supertactical (emails + PM on another forum) with a simple question on another light...still no answer. I also have traded messages with another user on another forum who has the same question and can't get an answer after several attempts.

Just thought you should know before you ordered...I can't imagine how hard it will be to get help AFTER you order!


----------



## RebelXTNC (Aug 5, 2007)

As I mentioned in an earlier post in this thread, I attempted to order it from Lighthound but the site indicated it was out of stock. I got the same results when I checked again about a week later.
I just checked and it did add to my shopping cart this time when I clicked it, so it appears he has them now but I didn't actually order it.


----------



## Weskix (Aug 5, 2007)

cave dave said:


> Could this thread be about the actual light and not about *shipping*?
> 
> If you wanted it on time you should of ordered from Lighthound.


 

Lighthound did not have the light when I ordered, or it would have been here already. I will be sure to let you know how great or how horrible it is when I recieve it, until then I will talk about shipping, because that seems to be the main interest at this point in time.


----------



## bspofford (Aug 6, 2007)

I've had mine for about a week now, and I like it more each day. The size and features are nice, and the output is very bright. My son and I were playing with it this evening, and he thinks it is brighter than some of my very bright mid-size 18650 lights. I sure like the fact that I can memorize low for use inside the house when scrolling through modes including strobe could disturb someone sleeping.


----------



## RebelXTNC (Aug 6, 2007)

I received my light today! It looks very nice and appears well made. The operation is mostly what I had expected from reading about it online, which is good because it contained no english instructions.
I'll let you know for sure about the modes and the memory operating correctly after I use it a bit. It's not always acting like I think it should, but that may be caused by the battery being a little loose in the tube. This may be preventing a clean break when I turn the head off.
It is definitely bright, but I've only used a primary 3.0v battery and I haven't had time to compare it to my D-Mini, my Lumapower M3 or my Fenix P1. I did compare it to my LM301, which actually isn't too slack considering its running on an alkaline AA and is designed for flood. The Hyperion is brighter but is more spot so that automatically looks brighter. The OP reflector smooths out the beam nicely though, no rings.
The low is good, similar to the LM301. Not low enough for very dark camping situations, but good for indoor close-in work.
Operation is smooth with one hand but I haven't installed the foam ring yet. I will probably just wrap the battery with tape and write my contact info on it. That stops the rattle without adding to the effort to turn the head and will hopefully make the mode switching and memory exactly right.
Be prepared for the blip in the light that signals that mode is now in memory.
The strobe is very rapid and would definitely get attention.
The beacon mode is neat too. It strobes about every 3 seconds. With dark adapted eyes and looking near but not directly into the reflector, this slow strobe seems to actually pulse outward with a visible ring of light that radiates away from the emitter for about a foot. Some oddity of persistence of vision I suppose.
The lanyard holes were nearly perfect. You'd never notice they were off at all except so much has been said about it on earlier models.
The GITD material around the reflector is much, much dimmer than the GITD O-ring around the LM301 reflector.
A short grey lanyard, one O-ring, two foam rings, a spec sheet in English and instructions in Chinese were included in the white box.
I'm pleased for the moment and will update more as I get the chance to use it.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 7, 2007)

It seems kind of strange to me that when I posted this thread that I had already ordered the Hyperion CE-R a day before. There are many that received the light before me. :thumbsdow

My order number 110. Shipping took 6 days. From ordering to actually receivng the order took 17 days.

Review at, https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2107991#post2107991


----------



## nanotech17 (Aug 8, 2007)

this little thing is heat up pretty quickly.
so what i did to cool it off?
i put it in the water about 3 feet deep and it cool off just for few seconds 
lucky this thing is water-resistant


----------



## abolish (Aug 8, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> It seems kind of strange to me that when I posted this thread that I had already ordered the Hyperion CE-R a day before. There are many that received the light before me. :thumbsdow
> 
> My order number 110. Shipping took 6 days. From ordering to actually receivng the order took 17 days.
> 
> Review at, https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2107991#post2107991




At least you got yours, I ordered mine and I get this crap Today from them

"The comments for your order are

Your money my company not accept...


Please re-oder & pay by paypal....

Thank U."

Then I replied to ask them what they ment. 

And they give me this.


"
[FONT=新細明體]My system not receive a Visa payment..[/FONT]
[FONT=新細明體]Please re-order & pay by paypal..[/FONT]

[FONT=新細明體]Thank U..[/FONT]
[FONT=新細明體]Then will first shipping to U."


What is that ENGRISH? :shakehead

I'm not sure I want to order from them now. Why would they have the option to pay with CC? Anyone else had this issue?



[/FONT]


----------



## MojoLight (Aug 8, 2007)

abolish said:


> At least you got yours, I ordered mine and I get this crap Today from them
> 
> "The comments for your order are
> 
> ...


 
Yep, so I ordered from Lighthound and my money was accepted by his company. Would have ordered from him to begin with but was out of stock. Let me re-phrase that, SHOULD have ordered from him even though he was out of stock...I'd have my flashlight by now. It's a few dollars more there but I bet that if I have a problem I can get a resolution. Instant confirmation of order and shipped within hours.

When will I learn to be patient....errrrr never.


----------



## acourvil (Aug 8, 2007)

abolish said:


> Anyone else had this issue?



Yes, same issue


----------



## daywalker (Aug 9, 2007)

I had the same problem. I ordered on 7/21, see my post #7
and the solution took until yesterday when i paid with a different paypal account.
I have checked out with VISA CC and everything was fine until i asked about my order, because it was still pending after 10 days.
The email conversation was a awesome thing too. Friendly but it took way too long.
Now i hope i will have my light soon.


----------



## MojoLight (Aug 9, 2007)

Awesome service from Lighthound. First order with company "A" didn't work out so I ordered from Lighthound and received it today. Really fast shipping!!!

Love this light. Tiny and bright, does what it's supposed to.

Thanks again to Lighthound for great customer service.


----------



## mmmflashlights (Aug 9, 2007)

I received mine a couple days ago and it is a nice light, but I also have a CLE and decided to keep one or the other and I'm selling the Hyperion. Partly because my CLE had some light blemishes so I won't be hesitant to use it and I actually prefer the dimmer high on my CLE. If anyone's interested, here's the link - http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=168099


----------



## SunnyQueensland (Aug 9, 2007)

Just received mine from supertactical today. Better than expected, which is nice for a change. My C-LE just never felt right in my hand, the Hyperion does not taper towards the tail which I prefer. The knurling looks great in the photos, but just wait to till you get yours in the hand, really well done IMHO. And if you put in high mode, the best bit is everyone can sit around it in winter and keep warm. :twothumbs 

(edit) I have been playing with UI for a while now and have noticed that my Hyperion has some sort of lock out(?) When I pick it up after not using it for a while it won't work when switched on. But when its turned off then on again quickly (like when changing modes) it works perfectly. Same thing happens with primary cells. I see it as a bonus. Does yours do this?

Sounds like not everyone received this so here it is. Not much we don't know.


----------



## crocodilo (Aug 11, 2007)

Got mine yesterday, after quite some time of wait. But it was well worth it. The light is very bright, well constructed, the threads are nice and the O-ring came well lubed. Slapped the foam pad on the head side, put a fresh primary in, and voilá: here is light, in the shape of a broad beam with a thight spot, white and ringless.

The user interface is good. After a couple of seconds in any mode the light will blink once, very shortly, to indicate that this setting is now in memory, and so, the next time it is switched on, this will be the starting mode. The strobe is indeed crazy, and the beacon mode sends a very short but bright flash.

Minor quirks are the light heating up even in medium (nothing to worry too much), and the low setting being not low enough, as usual. But, overall, I am very pleased with this light, which has immediately joined my EDC rotation.


----------



## VidPro (Aug 13, 2007)

i got mine in fast, cant believe it.
i got one because i was looking at the jetbeam as interesting and cheap.
its very nice, and it does get hot when used on high, i think for intermittant it will be fine on high.
that does kinda indicate 2 things, its juicing up the led , instead of running it at lower, and the heat is getting out, instead of things with disconnected heat sincs.

1.7oz with the battery, and only the tiniest bit fatter than a single AA light. and no tail switch so its rather short. but most of all bloody cheap for a multilevel light that has good build quality.

the beam is pretty sharp and spotty (for a small light), with lotsa spill.
i agree they can always go WAY lower with the low.

the bottom cup looks like a candidate for lots of glow stuff in it, or if sombody made a round 10-15mm tritium

which leaves me with a few stupid questions:

i Streeeeccchhhed out the Foamie and stuck it down on the BOTTOM, instead of the top, so i dont have to deal with it ever again, is there any ramification to doing that?

umm, how do i operate it? i dont read chinnese  just on then back off again switches 4-5 modes right? is there anything BEYOND that ? like some lights have crasy mode stuff that goes beyond. no programming mode?

how do you insure it doesnt go off in your pocket? AND still have it immediatally ready to work. i thought about putting it in standby in the pocket, crushed down like that it wont untwist?


----------



## nanotech17 (Aug 13, 2007)

VidPro said:


> which leaves me with a few stupid questions:
> 
> i Streeeeccchhhed out the Foamie and stuck it down on the BOTTOM, instead of the top, so i dont have to deal with it ever again, is there any ramification to doing that?


----------



## VidPro (Aug 13, 2007)

nanotech17 said:


>


 
Mommmmmie, they laughing at me again :duh2:

there is a nub at the bottom, and the foam is now around the outside of the nub, and the nub down there was bigger than the nipple on the li-ion battery i am using. i donno, now i am gonna cry take my flashlight and run away.:mecry: 

its just that i havent used foam tape to fix something in quite a while.


----------



## VidPro (Aug 13, 2007)

here is a runtime test, i put a Ultrafire li-ion thing in it, the little weasily one, it clams some 800ma (yea right) , fully charged , put it on low, and i was expecting some 8+ hours out of it, and it croaked before 5 hours was up.
(real scientific huh)

the part that ticked me off, was the protection kicked in on the ultrasmoke cell, and it didnt retrigger  thats good protected cell, but why would i want to have a completly dead light, argggg. it could have retriggered back on low or something, so i could survive a situation.
(the battery not the light)

that sucks, my own cree DD lights, with 14500s would still be plugging away if i was in such dire need of light.


----------



## mmmflashlights (Aug 13, 2007)

VidPro said:


> Mommmmmie, they laughing at me again :duh2:
> 
> there is a nub at the bottom, and the foam is now around the outside of the nub, and the nub down there was bigger than the nipple on the li-ion battery i am using. i donno, now i am gonna cry take my flashlight and run away.:mecry:
> 
> its just that i havent used foam tape to fix something in quite a while.


 
That should work fine, that's how I have it in my CLE. Putting it on the back of the head in my CLE put too much strain on the threads, the pad on the bottom doesn't prevent rattling as well but it helps and it doesn't add any extra strain on the threads.


----------



## VidPro (Aug 13, 2007)

well, i didnt have it for long, and already reeked havoc all over it.
i couldnt take it anymore, i had 5 Long flat tritium strips (3mm by 1/2") or so, and a machine shop down the street, so i cruised on over, and had him cut 4 Gouges down the side of the light about 1.3mm in depth.
then the tritium strip fits in the gouges, and glow powder at the ends to fill up where the trituium doesnt make it. then covered with epoxy.

the tritium strips were much easier put in them flatened sides of the fenix light, no need to remove metal.

then i filled the back end up with glow epoxy, which worked great.

so now its the dang butt ugliest nuclear hyperian in existance, i guess that voids the warrenty huh  i couldnt wait for a few days ,nooo.
i just hope this is gonna work.


----------



## mmmflashlights (Aug 13, 2007)

VidPro said:


> well, i didnt have it for long, and already reeked havoc all over it.
> i couldnt take it anymore, i had 5 Long flat tritium strips (3mm by 1/2") or so, and a machine shop down the street, so i cruised on over, and had him cut 4 Gouges down the side of the light about 1.3mm in depth.
> then the tritium strip fits in the gouges, and glow powder at the ends to fill up where the trituium doesnt make it. then covered with epoxy.
> 
> ...


 
We need photos, even if it looks like crap.


----------



## VidPro (Aug 13, 2007)

then after a few cheap photography tricks that make it look like it glows like the sun, i put the pics up on the web, for your viewing pleasure










in this last one you can see that i have not yet mastered the art of epoxy honey pouring.


----------



## regulator (Aug 13, 2007)

Do all the Hyperion CE-R's have the memorize last mode? It did not mention this before.

Also, does anyone know what the current draw is on medium mode using a regular CR123? Any runtime tests? 

Thanks...


----------



## SunnyQueensland (Aug 13, 2007)

regulator said:


> Do all the Hyperion CE-R's have the memorize last mode? It did not mention this before.
> 
> Also, does anyone know what the current draw is on medium mode using a regular CR123? Any runtime tests?
> 
> Thanks...



Yes, all Hyperion flashlights should have the memorize mode. I did some quick measurements with the trusty multimeter and this is what I found:
1000 mah high (no surprises here)
390 mah medium
130 mah low
500 mah strobe (whoa)
unmeasurable on locator mode
Don't take these as gospel, but its what the multimeter told me on a fresh cr123 battery station brand cell. BTW I count about four seconds between flashes on locator mode, not ten seconds as advertised and it weighs 28gms without battery and 44gms with. 

Regards


----------



## regulator (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Sunny.

That does not look too bad. I may have to pick one up. 

I was worried that this light may be using an older circuit similar to what is in the early model Jetbeam CE-l. The Jetbeam consumed so much power from a AA cell that it had terrible runtimes. I measured H=2.0Amps, M=0.9Amps, L=0.2Amps. And compared with other lights, the brightness would lead one to believe that the current draw should only be half this - which I believe was fixed in later versions.


----------



## VidPro (Aug 13, 2007)

i was afraid of the PWM also, all i need is a light that strobes across when i swing it to a new position. but the PWM is so fast, that i cant see it on the wall and when out walking, you have to look at the light itself and move it very fast. so i guess that means its the faster PWM? (as opposed to the one whined about)


----------



## RebelXTNC (Aug 13, 2007)

I've used my Hyperion off and on now for a week. I like it but I don't think I'll be using it as a primary EDC. My example still sometimes skips modes and as many times a day as I use a light that would just be too much aggravation. I'm just now getting used to double-clicking my LM301 to go from low to off. So while in theory the UI with the Hyperion should actually be simpler... it's not in practice at least with the one I received.
What I think is happening is there is enough bounce when switching off that it is interpreted as switching modes right before going off. That should make the light default to Medium. But sometimes when switching back on it skips again (past Low) which puts it on High. None of this is visible as a flash or anything, it just ends up in the next mode or two from what was memorized the last time I used it.
I may need to do more work with the foam. I found the supplied foam to be too thick so I used a 2nd generation foam for a Fenix P1. I cut it into two halves and put it in the bottom of the tube. This seemed to be the best fit for SureFire cells of the combinations I tried and it certainly helped with the phantom mode-advancing but it still happens sometimes.
For me the Hyperion makes a great emergency light for the car or bug-out-bag. It's small and lithium powered, bright when needed, low when needed and has a very noticeable strobe. It's by far my smallest very bright strobe, so it will be travelling with me, but not on my belt or in my pocket for use several times an hour.
The PWM isn't annoying to me. I can see it, but it's not as noticeable as other slower lights. I can't find my photocell or even a loose high-brightness LED to measure it with right this minute.


----------



## LightScene (Aug 14, 2007)

I've had my Hyperion for a couple of days. I really like it. Especially all modes are available with 3.7v Li Ion. Without a damping ring/donut, the battery moves too much and the modes become unpredictable. I ended up putting one of the included foam rings at the top. Not attached to the head, but loose. This makes the mode changing predictable, and it comes on in the remembered mode. It's nicely designed for one-hand operation once you get the foam ring in place. The barrel accomodates the older, larger RCR123's.

The only thing I don't like is that it gets very warm pretty quickly on high with a 3.7v RCR123. But I still think it's the best small RCR123/CR123 flashlight for under $100. It certainly qualifies as my edc of choice.

Edit for clarification. If I needed to use a flashlight during the performance of a job, I wouldn't choose the Hyperion, because it won't always go to the mode you expect it to. However, there is still no other light that has it's functionality at anywhere close to it's price.


----------



## VidPro (Aug 14, 2007)

this is not nessisarily usefull, but interesting.
there is a lens at surplus shed, the 18mm aspherical, if you put it on the TOP of the hyperian, it is just about the right focal point for it.
this makes the spot about 2x tighter, 2x brighter and squared off.
also there is a pattered spill from the reflector highly textured.

it works on the top because the reflector is so short, so your getting the lens very close to the emitter, even sitting outside the light. most lights would be way further from the emitter on the top.

also a 50c acrylic halfmoon, does the same basic thing.


----------



## BoomerSooner (Aug 15, 2007)

Rebel,

How do you compare the rest of the light, besides the UI, to your LumaPower? I know you have the LM-301, I'm considering the Hyperion or the LM-303 and trying to get a feel from someone that's had both brands. 

Thanks!


----------



## RebelXTNC (Aug 16, 2007)

I should have a 303 in hand on Thursday so I can make a direct comparison between it and the Hyperion using the same SureFire batteries.
Not even counting the UI, they are very different lights of course. I've *played* a lot with the Hyperion, but haven't used it much in a practical sense. I'm going to work more with the foam and see if I can make mine more predictable. Then I will also actually use it as my EDC for a day or two and see what I think from a real-life standpoint.
The 301 has been very solid and easy to use, it's everything my L1S was supposed to be but wasn't. It's just simple and effective, and uses no PWM. The Hyperion PWM for Normal and Low is not aggravating since it's pretty fast, but it's still there if you look for it. The Hyperion gets quite warm on High. The 303 should be longer running and cooler on high. We'll see how the brightness compares.
The Hyperion has other capabilities and is a shorter, twistie light. It comes with no holster, the LM holster has white printing on it. So I used a spare Civictor holster for the 301 and will probably use a spare P1 holster for the Hyperion. If you want a pocket light, I think the Hyperion would be the way to go. If you need a silent twistie, or 3 levels and strobe, then obviously the Hyperion would be the choice. If you want it simple but with effective high/low then the LumaPower is an easy choice.
I'll add more when I see exactly how the 303 performs.


----------



## BoomerSooner (Aug 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: Thanks, I'll look forward to it!


----------



## weathermaker (Aug 16, 2007)

Just received my CE-R yesterday. So far I am pleased with it. It is smaller then I was expecting, and very well built. My HA-III seems to be even and flawless. It produces a very smooth beam with surprising output for something so small. The CE-R will now become my EDC as it fits in the 'coin' pocket in jeans (too big for a keychain light though). Overal I am very happy with it for the price.


----------



## SunnyQueensland (Aug 16, 2007)

I was cleaning the threads of my Jetbeam C-LE and my new Hyperion when I screwed the head from the C-LE back onto the body of the Hyperion by mistake. :shakehead I knew that it did fit but was never prepared to try it because of the warning about killing the Jetbeams LED. But for the few seconds I had it on, it was amazing, it was the brightest, nicest looking beam I've seen on anything this size. It has a much tighter spot than the Hyperion so I was wondering whether buying a different reflector and installing it would be possible? 
or - Maybe I could find an older Jetbeam thats happy to run from 3 volts. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## LEDcandle (Aug 16, 2007)

Got my CE-R yesterday... nice little light. Some observations :-

1) My 16340 protected cells from Qualitychinagoods (bought quite awhile back), are too long for this light. The head cannot screw past the o-ring.

2) The foam donut is a bit thick; I had to halve it horizontally (with a razor) and operation became very nice and smooth. 

3) As mentioned by other members, the light SKIPS MODES. I think I've figured out when this happens. When turning the light on again after it has memorized the last setting, IT WILL SKIP THE IMMEDIATE NEXT MODE. 

i.e If I switched it off in Medium, then turned it on later, it would revert to medium BUT the next mode will be High instead of low. 

I tried switching it off on low too, and when it came back on at low, the next mode would then be Strobe, skipping the High. 

So I'm assuming it always skips the immediate next mode after being turned on into memory again. This sux and is obviously some kind of mistake.

4) The CE-R head does not fit my CL-E Version 1; but can interchange with another light which is equivalent to the CL-E version 1.2.


----------



## RebelXTNC (Aug 16, 2007)

I received my LM303 today and in comparison to the Hyperion I can report the following:
The low of both lights is about the same. The high of the Hyperion is brighter, with a more distinct hotspot and greater throw.
The Hyperion on high gets very warm very quickly. The LM303 gets less warm and takes longer to feel this effect.
The Hyperion is 1/2-inch shorter than the LM303, which is 3/4-inch shorter than the LM301. That makes the Hyperion 1 and 1/4-inches shorter than the LM301.
The Hyperion is a little lighter in weight and a hair narrower than the LM303, but it looks more rugged. The reflector diameter of the LM303 is larger and the hotspot to corona transition is smoother.
The Hyperion is 1/4-inch longer and much stockier than an old favorite, the Fenix P1.


----------



## VidPro (Aug 17, 2007)

LEDcandle said:


> So I'm assuming it always skips the immediate next mode after being turned on into memory again.
> .


 
ahhhhh, now this is making sence. or you have made sence of it.

ok tested it, as little as i know about the modes, mine does this same thing.
the memory works, but when you switch again, it skips one mode.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 17, 2007)

Left, Hyperion CE-R. Right, Lumapower, LM303







Left, Hyperion CE-R. Right, Lumapower, LM303


----------



## LEDcandle (Aug 17, 2007)

VidPro said:


> ahhhhh, now this is making sence. or you have made sence of it.
> 
> ok tested it, as little as i know about the modes, mine does this same thing.
> the memory works, but when you switch again, it skips one mode.



It seems like a minor problem, but it actually irks the hell out of me. I always use medium and low, and would like to have low within one switch of medium instead of having to cycle the whole interface again.

i'm gonna try leaving the light in locator mode all the time instead of turning it off.

So med and low are 1-2 twists away everytime i need the light. I just wonder how long the battery lasts on locator


----------



## VidPro (Aug 17, 2007)

i could find out how long it last, if i could bear to leave it parked for that long.
i assume more than 4 days.

i was looking at the charts for the li-ion and lithium 123 cells (i dont use them often) and the rechargable might do 600-700ma, and the non-rechargables will do about 2 times that, at about 1000-1400ma for a good battery depending on the load.

i suppose you 123cell users already know that. but myself i wont be Testing it with a cell that goes in the trash after one use, even if i would use a primary for a trip (vacation) or whatever.

so a fair idea of runtimes at the low med and high, could be achived from the MA usage specs from SunnyQ in post #119. 

let me try and do the math
Mode - Rech - Primary
High -- 30min - - 1hr (probably max if ever, the heat would be bad)
Med - <2hr -- -- 3hr
Low - - 4-5hr -- 8-10hr
strobe - 4-10 -- 8-16hr
Loca probably 50 times as long as low mode. its on for less than 1/100th of the time, but the curcuit takes power to operate.
All off the wall guesses, totally unsuported by any facts.

http://www.lightreviews.info/hyperion_ce-r/review.html
and here is x2x3x2's graphs (Already) great site.


----------



## VidPro (Aug 17, 2007)

ok more tests.
I hooked the Head only direct to my cheap power supply, that is close enough for what i need to know, but cheap enough to not be a lab Grade.

and my results say, with a 4.1V input it goes into overdrive at least on the high position. at ~ 1.58AMPS going into the head, of course there might be a bit of losses in the curcuit area.
SO
being a responcible citizen, i would say to other users, if you use the RCR-123 (3.6v li-ion) in this light, it could overdrive it , which could reduce the lifetime of the led or curcuit, and is rather harsh on the wimpey battery.

4.1V high 1.58amps
med .58amp (but of course this is averaged from the pwm) 
Low .14 
strobe seemed to be running the full high intermittantally (of course).

at 3.6V (for say a fully charged LI-FE) it was similar but cooled a bit.
1.4amps on high.

at 3.0V for say your usual primary, it was just right
1.14amps input on high.

looks to me like this light would be best run on a 3.0V battery, or regulated down li-ion.
myself i would use this overdrive sparringly, and the medium setting, when i have a charged li-ion in it.

a battery will sag down in voltage a bit when hit with a load, this power supply does not, but li-ion 123s will handle a 1.5amp load like this for a while at least.


----------



## LEDcandle (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm getting these figures @ 4v (protected 16340 from QCG) :-

Med : 450ma
Low : 150ma
High : 1280ma
Strobe : 650ma average

From my cheapie DMM used to touch the back of the batt to the light's body with a 10A current mode. 

Still gets extremely hot on high, but if held in the hand all the way, it's manageable. I really love this light, but still, the skipping mode is a flaw that should not have been there.


----------



## LightScene (Aug 18, 2007)

Now that I have the battery held tight by the foam donut my light usually functions as expected. 
It turns on in the remembered mode and then advances to the next mode in sequence. 

The real problem is the memory mode itself. Because of this memory mode, if you are in low or high you have to cycle thru strobe and beacon to get back to medium. I like the Fenix method of always coming on in medium so that strobe and beacon are never an issue. However, I admit it is sometimes nice to be able to set the light ahead of time to the next level you want. Like during the day, high is usually the preferred level. 
For convenience, I wish they didn't include strobe or beacon or sos unless they can be accessed independently of the brightness levels.


----------



## LEDcandle (Aug 18, 2007)

LightScene said:


> Now that I have the battery held tight by the foam donut my light usually functions as expected.
> It turns on in the remembered mode and then advances to the next mode in sequence.
> 
> The real problem is the memory mode itself. Because of this memory mode, if you are in low or high you have to cycle thru strobe and beacon to get back to medium. I like the Fenix method of always coming on in medium so that strobe and beacon are never an issue. However, I admit it is sometimes nice to be able to set the light ahead of time to the next level you want. Like during the day, high is usually the preferred level.
> For convenience, I wish they didn't include strobe or beacon or sos unless they can be accessed independently of the brightness levels.



So your light works perfectly even after returning from memory mode?

Mine skips... but sometimes, after left alone for a long while, it works fine for 1 time after resuming memory, but subsequently doesn't work again. :shrug:


----------



## VidPro (Aug 18, 2007)

LEDcandle said:


> Still gets extremely hot on high, but if held in the hand all the way, it's manageable. I really love this light, but still, the skipping mode is a flaw that should not have been there.


 
just a NOTE, usual DMM leads put a minimum of .2ohms of resistance in (which is a lot if you check a led calculator).
i found this out the hard way , long ago. for testing battery things with such low voltages i had to make special short leads from Fat copper, and then there was still the "shunt" in the meter.

and the usual battery also takes a dive under loads TOO

so when i make a mod, i test with usual leads, and set it just at SPEC, then assemble it and it overdrives 

so i do use them, but when i test using the meter between methods, i figure its just a bit higher.
On the Other hand, if you test for making a mag mod, then put it into a mag mod, the mag switch has a lot of resistance, and it evens out a bit.

ahh its all relative, and everything has its ramifications.


----------



## Backpacker (Aug 19, 2007)

LightScene said:


> Now that I have the battery held tight by the foam donut my light usually functions as expected.
> It turns on in the remembered mode and then advances to the next mode in sequence...


So it seems that even when "off", lights with "memory" draw current? Is it enough to affect battery life?


----------



## rolling (Aug 19, 2007)

Backpacker said:


> So it seems that even when "off", lights with "memory" draw current? Is it enough to affect battery life?



No, when the Hyperion is off the battery has no contact to comple a circle. So no current draw possible.


----------



## VidPro (Aug 19, 2007)

rolling said:


> No, when the Hyperion is off the battery has no contact to comple a circle. So no current draw possible.



that is right, so there is no parasitic draw via the curcuit, because the curcuit is not connected always.
donno how they maintain the memory.


----------



## VidPro (Aug 21, 2007)

here is another runtime test.
RCR123 MED 1hr continuous

Ultrafire junkey rcr123cell.
I cycled it, pulse charged it, and got it fully charged as best as i could, resting as high as 4.28v.
then tunight went dog walking with it on MEDIUM, it made it just past 1 Hour.
so like i figured the battery is good for about 600ma (at that load). i got a battery station RCR123 to see if its any better.

its tough to try and squeese an hour runtime out of it with the higher voltage rechargable on med, mabey the BS cell will help, i will find out.


----------



## rolling (Aug 22, 2007)

Has anyone opened the head? I habe a bare Q5 WC emitter laying around and want to know if its easy to change the emitter.


----------



## VidPro (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok finnaly the Battery station RCR123 did 1hr 24min on medium.

The long WHY, you dont need to read:
close enough, i was getting frustrated thinking i would have to start using a primary $$ with the little weasily 123 cell. and frustrated with the available capacity of the 123 li-ion cells after looking at the battery discharge charts for them. so this BS cell is ok, not saying i would recommend it, or using it with this light, just saying it has enough power for a li-ion, as far as li-ions go. i am used to using larger cells, like the 14500s are not so bad, even the ultrasmoke version of them.

remember a good e2 primary would run more normally and for much longer runtimes, but when i USE a light a lot i prefer to have a rechargable of any sort in it,and that is what i was checking on.


----------



## blackwaterstout (Oct 6, 2007)

Anyone know of some places to order this flashlight? Supertactical seems to be out of stock and most other places I've found it are selling it for $35 plus $8+ bucks to ship. I think supertactical was selling it for $27 + $3 shipping.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2892


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 6, 2007)

Supertactical used to sell it for $29 + $3 for shipping anywhere. I got one from them.

Today the only ones that are still selling Hyperions appear to be LightHound and they ask $35 + $8. But because it is now very difficult to get a CE-R, in case you really want it you should pay the requested $43 which is still less than the price of a Fenix P1D CE (around $60).


----------



## SunnyQueensland (Oct 10, 2007)

rolling said:


> Has anyone opened the head? I habe a bare Q5 WC emitter laying around and want to know if its easy to change the emitter.



Anyone.  

I'm not using mine as much now I have the Novatac in hand and would like to get more use out of it. I was thinking its UV upgrade time? :shrug:


----------



## VidPro (Oct 10, 2007)

SunnyQueensland said:


> Anyone.
> 
> I'm not using mine as much now I have the Novatac in hand and would like to get more use out of it. I was thinking its UV upgrade time? :shrug:


 
I was thinking its time for you to sell it to me cheap 

no i havent taken THIS apart, but from what i can tell its VERY similar to the jetbeam, and i hacked up a jetbeam pretty badly (in candlepower perfection terms) to get a GRIP on the dang thing to dissasemble.
i lost annodising on the ring using the vice grips :-(


soo here are the only "tips" i can provide for to help you attempt this, tips i got from all around this board that should improve your chances greatly , If taking chances attempting this. (insert "at your own risk" disclaimer)

pull off the head (hey gotta start somewhere)

Get 2 Strap Wrenches, often used for oil filters. pipes and big round things that need untwising, not a monkey wrench.

have a Heat GUN, blow dryer Might work, top of gas stove might too, but heat gun is almost designed for this work.

get an O-ring for the top, in case you fry the one there, like say a GLOW ring

Have some leather gloves when dealing with the heated item

have an extra Hyperion  

To Improve the GRIP on the useless strap wrench that slips all over the place, use a Flat Wide New fresh rubber band. by wrapping a good gripping rubber band around what your trying to grip (the head or threads for example) the strap wrench will now grip the rubber band, and the rubber band will grip the threads and head, and Finally the strap wrench puts some real pressure on. without this trick , or some really great strap wrench , your just going to go round and round with the strap wrench

Make sure all the lube and greace is gone from the threads, and the strap wrench and the rubber band. as you sure dont need things that slip, its hard enough even with good grip. keep clean and clean up all the surfaces that need to grip.

ok now the part that is virtually impossible.

take your TIME, and heat up the head, get that head bloody hot (not red just bloody) all around evenly, DONT melt the solder on the curcuit board (not THAT hot) . then try and figure out how to keep the rubber bands from burning, your hands from burning, and somehow get the dang strap wrench on before the whole thing cools back down to room temps (the strap wrench assisting in removing the heat 

the glue they used ALL over the flipping threads, is effected by heat, as solid as the glue is, it will still give more when heated. 

once you have removed the Head cap from the threads, you will see everything else. the reflector is force fit Threaded into the head cap, and glued into the threads, and probably will come out with the threads after many many turns

if the reflector doesnt come out, well you didnt need it to anyways. but there should be a pair of holes to put split ring pliers into, or forked remover thing you can make.

underneath there will (probably because this is based on jetbeam) be a ministar that the emitter is mounted to.
the ministar has been glued down with some kind of locktite glue or chronoacrilate (super glue) it pops out fairly easily.

if your going to NEED the ministar to mount an EMITTER onto, then be carefull, use a dental pic or something to try and get under it.
the wiring to the curcuit board on the other side of the heat sinc will be unreasonably short, and tend to grab in the wire holes.

ahh you got this far you know what to do, the GRIP and HEAT tips were most important, and i should have done Pictures when i had this jetbeam apart for you. would have saved 1000 words too.

test test test, before connecting anything, it wouldnt hurt to remove the annodising under the ministar, and use good thermal epoxy , like say arctic silver.


----------



## Ghoete (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi... new to posting here - but not to reading... so I ordered one of these and I'm waiting 

I'm somewhat confused with the Batteries. I can use CR123 Batteries and CR123A Rechargeables with 3V. OK. But there are alternatives with 3,6V like the Surefire Rechargeables.
So can someone tell me what Rechargeables are best for this light (from reading here i'm guessing on 3V found some of them with 1600mAh <- what sounds good?).
And interesting would be if you can recommend a recharger?

Looking forward receiving my Package :twothumbs


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Ghoete, welcome to CPF.

:welcome:


You made a right choice, Hyperion is a nice little but powerful light. May I ask you where you got one, I was under the impression they were sold out.

Sorry I can't help you with rechargeable batteries, for some reasons I'm using mine only with primaries.


----------



## bltkmt (Oct 23, 2007)

I got one last week from Lighthound.com. Great light! It is now my keep-in-the-car light!



Kilovolt said:


> Hi Ghoete, welcome to CPF.
> 
> :welcome:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghoete (Oct 23, 2007)

Kilovolt said:


> Hi Ghoete, welcome to CPF.
> 
> :welcome:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the Welcome!

"got" mine from Lighthound


----------



## LightScene (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm using regular 3.7V RCR123's in mine. The only downside is that it gets very warm very quickly on high. This is my edc light so I'm happy that all modes are functional. I love the feel of this light. It's the best I've owned in that regard. Best bang for the buck in a small light that I know of.


----------



## VidPro (Oct 24, 2007)

Ghoete said:


> Hi... new to posting here - but not to reading... so I ordered one of these and I'm waiting
> 
> I'm somewhat confused with the Batteries. I can use CR123 Batteries and CR123A Rechargeables with 3V. OK. But there are alternatives with 3,6V like the Surefire Rechargeables.
> So can someone tell me what Rechargeables are best for this light (from reading here i'm guessing on 3V found some of them with 1600mAh <- what sounds good?).
> ...


 
prefer to use some sort of 3V battery, Primary lithium, regulated lithium, or Li-FE-Po4 which is a lower voltage rechargable lithium chemistry.

if you use 3.6v li-ion it runs quite overdriven when the battery is fully charged (4.2v), and that could hurt it . 

i do it run it with 4+volts , just like others, but i watch the heat, use it intermittant on high, so i dont overheat the led. but to recommend doing it  well i cant recommend it, but i do know its MUCH more possible to do it WITH the hype than other flashlights that would croak very quickly from that high of a rate.

i even had to do the hot pocket dance a few times, dang twisty, and mine still survived that heat. so the curcuit seems to be well designed. but i wouldnt want to be responcible for somone elses short lived LED , or thermaloverloaded li-ion.


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 24, 2007)

LightScene said:


> I'm using regular 3.7V RCR123's in mine. The only downside is that it gets very warm very quickly on high.


 
Thanks for reminding me why I only use primaries in my Hyperion.

As a matter of fact now I remember that when I received it I tried initially with an RCR123 but got scared by the amount of heat and went back to using primaries.


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Hyperion CE-R - Lumens output???*

Does anyone have an accurate lumens output for the Hyperion CE-R?

Thanks


----------



## daveman (Oct 28, 2007)

I've never tested it with an intergrating sphere (don't even have one), but I recall reading in several different posts that it's slightly more than 100 lumens out the front on CR123s, roughly on par with the P1D CE (p4 bin).

Anybody know if Light Hound is in the habit of rolling back prices come Christmas? At $35 each, the hyperion is too much for bulk buys as presents.


----------

